# Un-predictability



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The GAS MAN came *on time* yesterday at 10am when I thought 10.30 ... 11am . . . . and was having a lie in. Sound asleep and didn't hear the doorbell

Anyway a few words with security and things were sorted just after prayers and I now have working cooker.

So how do i tell when "10am is 10am" and when "10am is sometime during the day" :confused2:


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

lol its better to expect 10 am is some time in the day
hehe if he came 10 no problem
if later than u r still not having any problems


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> The GAS MAN came *on time* yesterday at 10am when I thought 10.30 ... 11am . . . . and was having a lie in. Sound asleep and didn't hear the doorbell
> 
> Anyway a few words with security and things were sorted just after prayers and I now have working cooker.
> 
> So how do i tell when "10am is 10am" and when "10am is sometime during the day" :confused2:


I'd be happy he made it on time, wouldn't ask why he did, probably was a mistake though 

As for how to tell the difference? I got no idea, if I could figure it out I'll let you know though, trust me


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm still trying to work out when 10am means 10am or the middle of the day too. But I have discovered when it comes to paid employment, particularly office hours, the employers don't much like it when you turn up in the middle of the day if you're supposed to be there at 10am


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

From my experiences, I've noticed that (In Alexandria) most government service employees are supposed to start at 8am and finish around 2pm. They never really show up at 8am, but closer to 9am and they prefer to leave around 1:30pm. They also never like to do more than 1 job per day. The first thing they do in the morning is read the obituary and check if they can get out of working. If not, then they have to unfortunately work. So they typically like to do their work around 10am to 1pm and call it a day. 

On the other hand, with private businesses, I've lost hope that anyone will ever make it on time. I had once a meeting on Monday at 7pm and the guy showed up Tuesday at 8pm......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have four huge cartons that I want to ship to Spain and on contacting various companies by email I got immediate response telling me yes they can do this etc etc.. I have not heard a thing since!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have four huge cartons that I want to ship to Spain and on contacting various companies by email I got immediate response telling me yes they can do this etc etc.. I have not heard a thing since!!


Shall I ask my gas man to take them on the back of his motorbike truck thingy.

At least he would be on time:clap2:


----------

